# Curing your buds



## LG17 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ok I'm sort of new at that obviously for those who've seen as well as answered my many questions... But I'm currently getting ready to actually cure/manicure buds and wondered something about a forum I read. It said to clip shade leaves once brittle and crisp.. anyone know what that meant, and/or have a image to know what that Is


----------



## BBgrl0887 (Sep 26, 2014)

..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 27, 2014)

LG17 said:


> Ok I'm sort of new at that obviously for those who've seen as well as answered my many questions... But I'm currently getting ready to actually cure/manicure buds and wondered something about a forum I read. It said to clip shade leaves once brittle and crisp.. anyone know what that meant, and/or have a image to know what that Is



 Curing and manicuring are 2 very different things.  When you say "manicure", do you mean that you are ready to harvest your plant?  Or are you talking about just clipping off some of the leaves while she is growing?  

 It is hard to know exactly what someone is talking about without having the rest of the information to put it into context.  The statement "It said to clip shade leaves once brittle and crisp..."is rather meaningless unless we know the context in which it was used.  Was this statement made about harvesting or about general plant care?  While growing, I let all leaves fall off naturally--the plant will drop them as soon as they have extracted everything they can from the leaf.  If you are talking about harvesting, I take absolutely all the leaf material I can from the bud prior to drying.  If you are talking about harvesting, make sure the plant is ready.  You need to check the trichs with a 30x or better scope to check for "ripeness".  The trich colors will tell you if it is ready to harvest.  Just as a side note, the color of the hairs tell you nothing about readiness to harvest--they can turn red/brown for a number of reasons that has nothing at all to do with whether they are ready to harvest or not.  If you are talking about the "leaning plant", I think that looks like it has a ways to go before it is done--maybe even as much as 4 weeks.   


 Curing is the time after the bud is dry that it is jarred and left to sit.


----------



## BenfukD (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## LG17 (Sep 27, 2014)

Different plant it was time to harvest and I left leaves to protect buds as they dried just wondered with hang drying when was best time to clip them away from buds


----------



## LG17 (Sep 27, 2014)

It was one I pollinated for a blend of 2 strains btw


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 27, 2014)

I always clip all the leaf material off before I hang.  I have never quite figured out "leaving the leaves to protect the buds".  What are you protecting the buds from?  And eventually, you do have to trim those leaves off.  I find that I damage the bud a lot more trying to trim leaf material from bud that has been hanging--one that is dry.  

If this was a plant that you pollinated, make sure that you let the plant go long enough for the seeds to mature.  It takes about 6 weeks after pollination for the seeds to mature.  How did you determine that the plant was ready to take?


----------



## LG17 (Sep 27, 2014)

Seeds fully grown and it developed buds around 6-7in" in circumference


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 28, 2014)

Just so you know, the size of the bud has nothing to do with whether it is ready or not.  And fully grown seeds are not necessarily mature seeds.  If you do not check the trichs with a scope that is at least 30x it is just a guess.  Not trying to bash on your here, but you are a new grower and checking the trichs is the ONLY way t determine harvest time.  I personally do not know of any strains that will finish outdoors by the middle of Sept.


----------

